# Another mother pigeon died, will father take care of fledge



## Nita (May 30, 2004)

This whole story makes me sick to death ...I don't know if you all remember but I wrote in a couple of months ago that my female bird was killed by a cat and her mate wasn't sitting the nest any more. I tried to hatch and raise the babies but at 10 days the baby died. Well I had to get another white female bird to lure the birds back into the coop. That female fell in love with the daddy bird and they had a baby. This baby is about maybe 10 days old....is just starting to get pin feathers. Well Ariel was killed yesterday. I found a pile of white feathers in my horse field. He stayed with the chick all night and then left it this morning but came back and seems to be feeding it. I checked it and its crop was full but seemed too lumpy...its hot here too. What should I do? Can I leave it with him and feed the baby too...or will he feed it enough? I am hoping he won't abandon this one.
Nita
www.legendaryminis.com


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

Cock bird won't normally carry on, but if he does that would be a boon. What about the temperature at night and the general security situation?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Nita,
I am so sorry for you little female bird.
I don't know what you male will do, but if the baby is already 10days old the chances of survival if you have to feed him are much much greater.
I would just check on the bay regularly and if the dad does not feed him then go ahead and hand feed.

Please keep us posted on how things go.

Reti


----------



## Nita (May 30, 2004)

*I took baby out*

I went ahead and tok the baby out of the nest. He has been back and forth today but fed it last this morning. I gave it water out of an inverted baggy in my hand and it drank a lot. Its crop is pretty hard and so I want to just give it water until it is empty right?? How often do I feed him. I never made it to this age before so I'm not sure.
Nita


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Nita,

Yes, give the baby water until the crop empties. Once that happens, I would start feeding with a pretty thin formula and gradually increase the thickness to try to avoid a slow crop again. At 10 days of age, the baby will probably want/need to be fed every 3-4 hours .. when the crop is empty or nearly so, you can feed again. Are you keeping the baby nice and warm? Warmth will help it to process the crop contents.

Terry


----------



## Nita (May 30, 2004)

*Baby Pij*

I just gave it water tonight. I'm hoping the crop will empty out and I'll give it Kaytee tomorrow morning mixed with dog food chopped in the coffee grinder.
Nita


----------

